# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Union Island

## johnday

Good Morning from Maria's on Bequia
Last night we had a new group come into the restaurant that had just returned from Union Island. This is a place I want to visit once things cool down here a bit. They told me that Union is the gateway to the southern Grenadine islands. From there you are 1 hour away to Mayreau, Tobago Cays, Petit St Vincent and Palm Island.
On Union there is a place called Bougainville located in the heart of Clifton Harbour. They offer full marine services at their 15 berth dock with a 25ft draught and they told me about a little bakery on the dock that is open at 7:00 am. 
I would like to here from others who had been here, maybe post some pics.
JCD from Bequia

----------

